# Horse Painting for Img_319



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Img_319 asked me to try & paint a picture of her horse Memphis. I've never painted a horse before, but she was willing to let me experiment on her. :lol:

It felt weird not to paint quills.


----------



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

That is so gorgeous! Im so jealous of your painting skills! Another wonderful creation!


----------



## silversheep (Jan 24, 2011)

pretty! I love the warm colors.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Another masterpeice!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Are you kidding? Tell us the truth, you've been paiting for all your life. We know it. We understand. There's no reason to lie anymore. :lol: 

That is just unbelievable! I have heard that horses are the most hard to paint animals, but you did it like a pro! Wow!  so glad I got my painting before you become very famous and overpriced. :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

WOW!!!!! You are so talented.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I thought I replied to this, but apparently missed it, or it didn't go through...

Anyway, this is amazing!! I'm starting to think about getting a painting of Lily done...I may be PMing you soon, PJM!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

oh my, speak of gorgeous paintings :!:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

seriously! you had to be a painter in another life if you keep up the charade of never having painted before in this one. :roll:  you are amazing, truly. & you paint to of my favorite things...hedgies & horses! 

just beautiful.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That is a beautiful painting! Anytime I try to paint actual things and not just scenery, I can never get the proportions right...


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

It's perfect and captures Memphis beautifully. I asbolutely adore it.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is gorgeous and stunning, you are so talented! The detail is amazing and you always do such a great job capturing an expression


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone! I'm always so excited to share my paintings with you guys. I really appreciate all the support. 


lmg_319 said:


> It's perfect and captures Memphis beautifully. I asbolutely adore it.


 I'm so glad you like it!! Thanks for helping me to grow. I don't think I would have ever tried to do a horse if you hadn't asked me. 
You never know what adventures are in store for you! You just have to say "yes!"


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok, so I think I am going to have to get you to paint Pliny the hedgehog and Percival the horse! 
That painting of Memphis is incredible!


----------

